# lisa



## ghaffart20 (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a vist visa for three month , when i com australia, i see the beauty of cuntry he look like gorgious then i make a mind i sty here for all life


----------



## DomDom (Jan 3, 2015)

You right, Australia is beautiful. But to stay here as a legal migrant you must follow the right track through the immigration system.


----------



## slowder1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

It is difficult to get a visa in Australia??


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

slowder1980 said:


> It is difficult to get a visa in Australia??


Depends on what visa you are applying for. Visitor visas are fairly simple for most people, but pr visas are costly and take a long time.


----------

